# Fangs and Beauty.



## Bug Trader (Mar 17, 2013)

I will add more as I dig them up on flash drives but I figured I'd show off some of the venompus collection I have had the opportunity to work with.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice!!! The Agkistrodon piscivorus and Crotalus horridus look awesome! But my favorite has to be the Sistrurus miliarius. So tiny with so much venom in a little package! They're so cute! Whenever i go down south I always look for them, even though they're venomous...


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 17, 2013)

My favorite is crotalus cerastes I will find all the pics soon. I have a shot of a 4'' baby coiled up on my hand.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> My favorite is crotalus cerastes I will find all the pics soon. I have a shot of a 4'' baby coiled up on my hand.


Awwwww :wub: They're so cute! Hopefully you were gentle cuz those snakes pack a punch!


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 17, 2013)

Life long experience with them. As for the crotalus cerastes they are actually a mildly venomous species. I dont even think theirs record of a recorded death from a bite.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Life long experience with them. As for the crotalus cerastes they are actually a mildly venomous species. I dont even think theirs record of a recorded death from a bite.


Still a hit from any venomous snake (unless like a mussurana or ahaetulla) is something to be concerned about. How do you pick up these snakes without them landing a bite on you?


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 18, 2013)

Gorgeous snakes! Brings back memories...

I have fond memories of the few venomous snakes that I have captured and kept —mainly _C. horridus _and _A. contortrix—_but I have very little desire to return to those days. Fueled by testosterone and adrenaline, I was reckless—and lucky! We all know that sooner or later one's luck runs out, and I'm certainly not as spry as I once was. I was only ever envenomated by a _Conophis lineatus_(Road Guarder) and experienced mild pain and swelling...I plan to leave it at that...


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 18, 2013)

I unloaded my collection when my little ones were born. I really miss the displays, just watching them was nice.

And as far as handling your talking a lifetime of training including work removing venomous snakes, doing field collecting for venom samples as well as milking in a lab. I have been tagged, I was lucky but without some work and some loss noone would gain you can't just put the cup in front of the snake you have to milk it yourself just ask Bill Haast.........How else do you develop anti venoms and advance the related science to save lives.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 18, 2013)

I hear you about the antivenom. My point was just that even the best mess up. Many of the venomous snakes I've encoutered have been in a professional/occupational setting also.

I have and still do go out of my way to relocate those snakes that are in jeopardy of being decapitated by the ignorant folks around here. Glad your bite wasn't serious.


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 20, 2013)

look up chuck hurd serpentry, i have met him a few times when i was working local shows. he has been pronouned dead a few times but made it through the bites, he is missing parts of his body as well.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 24, 2013)

Taking the pictures is great! We love to see them! Handling the poisonous beauties is another matter.


----------

